# Mule Deer Buck- North Slope Summit



## Mdbarnett1 (Sep 25, 2016)

I haven't ever hunted this unit. I have a limited entry tag for this unit that starts in a couple weeks. Looking for a good guide since I will only have a few days to actually hunt, work always gets in the way. Wondering if you have any good recommendations for me? I've made some calls but I can't seem to find a good guide for this area.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

This isn't really a trophy unit, the tag you have is set up to allow you to hunt deer and elk the same time, mostly because the deer are migrating out by the time the regualar rifle hunt hits. Your hunting deer during the Elk hunt, your gonna have a little company. Painters have a outfitter set up on the North Slope road, you could try the DWR for a number, but I don't know how they work. Not sure paying a guide, unless he has locked gates would be worth it for you, the hills are alive with elk hunters


----------



## novat0 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hunted that unit during general deer season last year. Never saw a buck, but the dwr officer checking tags said there are some big bucks in the timber by Lilly Lake. I don't know any guides up there, so if you don't find anyone that's where I'd start.


----------



## soloone (Sep 14, 2016)

Mdbarnett1 said:


> I haven't ever hunted this unit. I have a limited entry tag for this unit that starts in a couple weeks. Looking for a good guide since I will only have a few days to actually hunt, work always gets in the way. Wondering if you have any good recommendations for me? I've made some calls but I can't seem to find a good guide for this area.


I will be up there also. Coming from out of state so not much help to ya with local knowledge but will have a cold beer for ya in camp.


----------



## Raven_6 (Sep 10, 2017)

I know this is a year late but the group I hunt with and I have gotten a buck each of the past two seasons in the North Slope. We've hunted mostly near the Utah/Wyoming border just South of Mountain View Wyoming. I should clarify my previous statement. Ive hunted the North Slope the last two seasons. I was the only one to harvest a buck the first year. A pretty nice Forky. Last year my brother and my good friend harvested a buck each. My brother took a Funky lookin Forky and my friend got the biggest buck we saw in that area I just mentioned. A decent 4x5. The last day of the season I went alone to the East side of Flaming Gorge and was pretty upset with myself that I hadn't gone there previously! It seemed like prime mule deer country. I saw a couple dozen does and a monster buck that was too far to shoot at all in that one day I was up there. I would suggest concentrating on the Goslin Mountain area and the four corners. This year my friends are hunting the North Slope. I didn't draw out that area so Im in Unit 7 near Kamas. Any helpful advice with that area would be appreciated. Thanks y'all. Ill see if I can figure out how to post some pics of the bucks we harvested as well as what the area near Goslin Mountain looks like to give you an idea.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Careful with the difference in boundary between the Limited Entry and General Season hunts on the North Slope... 

The LE boundary is the Mirror Lake Highway (US-150) on the west and Burnt Fork Creek on the east... at least that's what the Hunt Planner on the DWR website says. While the GS goes from Mirror Lake Highway east to the Utah-Colorado border.


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

hossblur said:


> This isn't really a trophy unit, the tag you have is set up to allow you to hunt deer and elk the same time, mostly because the deer are migrating out by the time the regualar rifle hunt hits. Your hunting deer during the Elk hunt, your gonna have a little company. Painters have a outfitter set up on the North Slope road, you could try the DWR for a number, but I don't know how they work. Not sure paying a guide, unless he has locked gates would be worth it for you, the hills are alive with elk hunters


Royal Ivory Outfitters is who he means. They run an advertisement in the back of the big game proclamation.


----------

